# Marble Virtual Globe



## Nightspore (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anyone use Marble? It is now up to #v1.5.0. It is a virtual Earth not unlike Google Earth. Although unlike Google Earth it doesn't necessarily need to be online. I particularly like its Lunar map. 

Marble 1.5.0 





Mercator Projection.





Globe Projection.

Both showing Apollo 11 landing site.


----------

